# How to change visa sponsor company



## ankitnigam92 (Oct 15, 2018)

Hello All,

I am in India and recently got a job in Munich with a company paying 68k+7k bonus. Comany has also stamped my German National Visa - Employment. In between the process, I have got another one at Nuremberg with the package of 80k+5k bonus. 

Is it feasible to transfer visa from one company to another without joining the former? Is it worth leaving a company in Munich for a company in Nuremberg for a difference of 10k? Both are offering a similar role.

Thank you.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Basically, you dance with the one who brought you. If the visa has already been processed, it can be a sticky situation trying to back out of taking that job so that the second employer can obtain a visa for you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ankitnigam92 (Oct 15, 2018)

Thanks Bev.


----------

